# Sensitized Nerves and Anxiety



## Jgamepro (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay well, I've been thinking about my anxiety a lot lately. I know it's a major problem of mine and the true culprit behind all these weird sensations.

My question to you all is what causes the anxiety. I've heard a lot of people say it's overactive nerves. But what causes the sensitivity?

And can it be reversed? Can these nerves heal some how and get better as time goes on? Or are we just stuck like this?

Now I'm dependent on a lot of medication and quitting it scares me. But I feel as though meds just mask the real problem.

And as my anxiety gets worse, the more meds they have to give me. It just feels like a never ending race and I want it to stop.

Does anyone know how to heal from anxiety. Please, don't say therapy. While it has helped some, it never did anything for me.

I know there's got to be a way. I just got to try and find what works. Thanx much.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

This blog is exactly what your looking for:

http://nothingworks.weebly.com/

Basically, we have anxiety because we hate having anxiety. You have to break the cycle


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Lamictal may benefit you Jgamepro


----------

